
New OS X Ransomware KeRanger Infected Transmission BitTorrent Client Installer - rhapsodyv
http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2016/03/new-os-x-ransomware-keranger-infected-transmission-bittorrent-client-installer/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234589)

